
Show HN: GitMark – Your GitHub Report Card - jicooo
http://www.gitmark.me/
======
jud_white
Please remove the access to Private Repositories, or make it optional.

~~~
mixonic
[https://api.monosnap.com/rpc/file/download?id=kelMhl0A6kbbaN...](https://api.monosnap.com/rpc/file/download?id=kelMhl0A6kbbaNs8vTWO9Z9oe15g0c)

Haha, yes this is a pretty high bar of entry.

~~~
jicooo
What, you don't trust me with ALL YOUR REPOS? Haha. I know, I mentioned this
permissions thing in the blog post. Building it for myself, that scope is the
only way I could read contributor stats for my company's private repos.
Definitely don't need 90% of the other things, write access especially.
Optional private repository access seems like a good solution.

------
33a
Why does this need write access to my public repos?

~~~
jicooo
It doesn't really need write access, but in order for it to fetch the
contributor stats, I had to add the "repo" scope to the permissions.
Unfortunately, I couldn't see any other way around that. See:
[https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes](https://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes)

------
jicooo
Here's a blog post I wrote about this project:
[https://medium.com/@jico/building-
gitmark-d6a4e193e19](https://medium.com/@jico/building-gitmark-d6a4e193e19)
(it talks about the permissions overkill).

If you want to take a peek at the dashboard without having to grant GitHub
access, here's a screenshot of mine:
[http://i.imgur.com/ufqifkp.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ufqifkp.jpg)

------
mikeomoto
This kind of functionality would be cool if github adopted it in-house. Having
the read/write access to all public/private repos is a bar that's a bit too
high.

------
burkesquires
Not working for me...says I am not part of any organization but I am a member
of two.

------
iKlsR
Random, how do you draw those charts?

~~~
jicooo
Whoops, I meant to mention that in the blog post. I used Chart.js
[http://www.chartjs.org/](http://www.chartjs.org/).

------
whatnotests
Ummm deploy keys?

